

Are code bootcamps worth it? (Part I) - redmattred
http://blog.codejobs.io/post/98136687511/are-code-bootcamps-worth-it-part-i

======
vonklaus
I started a bootcamp yesterday (General Assembly Web Design Immersive, Los
Angeles) and it seems as if it is a good program. It is a 12 week immersive
focused on RoR, JS, MySQL and Git/GitHub. I expect to get a good job after
completion in December.

I think it is all about what you put into it. I studied for 4-6 months and
have probably logged ~ 500 hours of study. I worked through HTML/CSS,
JS/JQuery and Ruby and can do basic things like make and animate a website,
host it, use the command line and short cuts and Shell into my Raspberry Pi
that I use as a test server.

Obviously, not everyone prepared as much as I did and some prepared more(or
are smarter). I will def take that survey upon completion, but you as of now I
feel like you certainly own your own success

~~~
redmattred
100% with you there. You get what you give with this kind of program (or any
educational experience really)

~~~
vonklaus
It looks like you are OP. If you are also the author of the post could you
give me a bit of insight into what outcomes look like? What sorts of jobs are
people getting? What do hiring managers think about codeschools, etc? I think
it will be easy to get a job after, but maybe not a dream job.

If you have any experience with the LA market, what is a reasonable job to
get, and what salary is a Rails/JS dev meant to get for a first job?

~~~
redmattred
Would be happy to share the data once we've completed the survey. Shoot me a
note at matt@codejobs.io

So far, it looks like people are mostly taking junior developer or tech
support roles.

